
Firefox on Mobile: Browser or App? - e15ctr0n
http://starkravingfinkle.org/blog/2016/01/firefox-on-mobile-browser-or-app/
======
AndrewMBliss
Anyone remember the Firefox OS? It is also quite ambiguous to the consumers.
It is needed to define it clearly. Not all consumers are tech experts.

